# Bad SP News



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry that your parents treated you badly and didn't nurture you as you deserved... as all children deserve.
Not all SPs behave like this. 
Is there anyone that you trust that you can talk to about your feelings concerning your mother?
Family relationships can be tricky and sometimes very unhealthy.
Best wishes to you.



brittauzenne said:


> Its a sad day because one of the istps I used to respect so much is someone I have no respect for anymore- my mother. I realize she and my dad worked very hard when I was a child to make me feel like the worst human being in existence. My dad, an estj gets a lighter critique because he has narcissistic personality disorder... My mother however has a decent enough conscience to the point that she did not have to sit to the side and be an accomplice in my plight but was nonetheless. I love the SPs to death but I think Ill definitely have more sentiments reserved for all the other SP types now simply because Im so, so disappointed. Any other people got SP abuse experiences that left a bad taste in your mouth? (Thats not a pun of any kind)


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, since you asked...

My father was an ESTP, at least that's what he tested. I will add the caveat that he was weak on all dichotomies except for Extraversion, so I'm honestly uncertain what he was.

He was cruel to me, my mother, and his new wife. He was constantly critical of our ability to do anything right, and tore down our self-esteem. He was always interested in bragging about what he could do, and he would take credit for anything good that we accomplished.

He enjoyed doing random things like whipping out a switchblade very suddenly to use as a boxcutter, pointing it at us and waiving it around, and then laughing when we would jump back in fear. Then he'd say "I'm just f***ing with you." in a bored, cold tone.

He constantly criticized his ISFJ wife for being too tired to cook, and/or not being as good a cook as he was (despite the fact that he was practically having her deal with ALL the paperwork for his two companies all day at work, while he just supervised job sites and did sales). He would even make a tacky comparison between her and my Mom (his former wife), by saying "Why do I always marry women that can't cook?" Let's just say that she spent 10 years with him, and by the end was developing psychosomatic symptoms, becoming unable to walk, and asking me to interpret dreams that indicated that she unconsciously wanted a divorce very badly.

He was fairly physical, and enjoyed doing that thing where you grab someone by the scruff of their shirt and slam them up against the wall, and talk tough to them. He had everyone around him intimidated, pretty much. One of the more controversial things he did, was take his 10 and 9 year old kids out to a piece of land he owned, and handed them real rifles and real bullets with which to "target practice." A shooting range with supervision would have been one thing, but I thought this was terrible. Finally, he showed up in the office one time after a hunting trip with a rifle over his shoulder, freaked out the poor receptionist.

Finally, the man was totally unethical. His favorite expression was "If you can't dazzle them with your wit, baffle them with your bullshit," and he did so frequently. I caught him working with a banker to backdate forms. 

I don't know for certain whether he was an ESTP, or how psychologically healthy he was. What I will say, though, is that the female ESTPs I know are much easier to get along with. So I don't know if this was just a "guy thing," or an "unhealthy thing," or what.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

There could be plenty of reasons for which your mother failed to do what you think would have been right. Maybe she loves your dad too much and is afraid of doing anything to make him leave her. Maybe she just hates conflict in general, and hides whenever it arises (I know an ESFP who literally runs to hide in the bathroom whenever she hears a knock on the door).

There are bad seeds in every personality type, so don't harbor 'sentiments' about SPs. They can be good or bad, depending on the individual. Just because a lot of Jews are dentists doesn't mean that all Jews dentists.*

*Edit: Maybe I should avoid analogies and that sort of abstract stuff. My point is to say that stereotypes aren't always true.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Not all SPs are bad; your mother was probably just an unhealthy individual in general. Overall I think this is more about her rather than her MBTI type.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Im not trying to make any of the xstps feel bad + I am using sort of a literary device its just that I used to think the xstps were among the best to type as, now, basically coincidentally I feel differently simply having rethought it. the xstps are more thinkers than anything + I feel compare more to judger personalities because being a ti dom can make you rigid in a similar way I think. Its all just a thought really.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

You may have not even been treated poorly, maybe you just take every criticism personally and get offended.



If you expect life to be fair, that's like expecting a lion not to eat you because you didn't him.







brittauzenne said:


> Im not trying to make any of the xstps feel bad


Ha, good luck with that.



And also, just because ONE istp didn't treat you good, you instantly make a blanket statement and a thread "I don't like xstps as much anymore". 


I lold, smells like butthurt to me.







FakeLefty said:


> I think this is more about her rather than her MBTI type.


Yep. This.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

yea yea @_Nubb

_ @Nubb
Let me rephrase then- I realize I like feelers better. Im a very hyper esfj, xstps sit in corners or some crap AINT NOBODY GOT TIME


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

People don't do terrible things because they are a certain type.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> yea yea @_Nubb
> 
> _ @_Nubb_
> Let me rephrase then- I realize I like feelers better. Im a very hyper esfj, xstps sit in corners or some crap AINT NOBODY GOT TIME


So then stop making stupid ass biased threads attacking types based on stereotypes.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> @_Nubb_ who's butthurt now? i see you on this thread looking for justification, smooth , your behavior is giving me flashbacks btw, thanks just what i needed


I don't think you understand the meaning of Butthurt. 

I'm not looking for any justification, I'm merely stating that you're making a huge assumption based on four little letters that have nothing to do with what a person does or the way they act.

Also, You're*






brittauzenne said:


> and who said I needed YOUR opinion, like this thread is especially for you or something, get real!


No one did. But, by posting this in the SP sub-forum, you accepted to receive all SP opinions, whether good or bad.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

@_Nubb_ just like you said xstps don't get their feelings hurt easily, all i said was that I'm not feeling the xstps anymore because i don't like how rigid they can be sometimes smart one. and don't regulate my diction Im southern hun @_Nubb_ and I do understand what butthurt means I think you just like to be mean just like I just said xstps can be, i rest my case @Nubb but you're right that life isn't fair if anything i notice @ least with the xstps I know pick up on that notion very quickly


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

@_brittauzenne_, in regards to your posts in this thread and the thread in general:

_*COOOOOOOOOOL.
*_
To put it into perspective, my misguided ESFJ acquaintance, you are basically just posting this thread to attack others. It's pointless, rude, and is not stimulating at all. It produces no intelligent conversation and you are just trying to get a rise out of them. Well, you did it. Awesome. Great job. Have a cookie._*
*_


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> @_Nubb_ just like you said xstps don't get their feelings hurt easily, all i said was that I'm not feeling the xstps anymore because i don't like how rigid they can be sometimes smart one. and don't regulate my diction Im southern hun @_Nubb_ and I do understand what butthurt means I think you just like to be mean just like I just said xstps can be, i rest my case @_Nubb_ but you're right that life isn't fair if anything i notice @ least with the xstps I know pick up on that notion very quickly


xSTPs aren't rigid at all. In fact, it's the exact opposite. They reject you because your ideas and actions are so skewed they don't make any fucking sense at all in the real world. Get over yourself.





brittauzenne said:


> and don't regulate my diction Im southern hun


Again, there's another GIANT blanket statement. 
You live in Texas, you're not even a real Southerner.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone has a bias, hang me by a rope.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Next time you'd like to rant, post in the spam forum, we don't need useless threads, such as this one, clogging up the actual forum.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

@Lazy Bear too long, didn't read


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Now you are being directly rude... :/


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> Everyone has a bias, hang me by a rope.


I think that you're looking for an outlet for your anger and something to blame for the hurt you feel. You're misdirecting that anger for your mother as a person onto an impersonal concept/group (xSTP's), which is easier to deal with.

You need to confront your own emotions and realize that everyone in this world has flaws (some much, much worse than others). I suggest going for an intense run and funneling that anger/bitterness/hurt into your activity. If you use those negative emotions as fuel, you'll be able to release some of them.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

delphi367 said:


> Well, since you asked...
> 
> My father was an ESTP, at least that's what he tested. I will add the caveat that he was weak on all dichotomies except for Extraversion, so I'm honestly uncertain what he was.
> 
> ...



ESTJ dad sounds like a sublimation surgeon


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

@Paul7 o rage is my sense of humor so it works nicely you see


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> @_Paul_7 o rage is my sense of humor so it works nicely you see


Do you mean to say that you use humor as an outlet for rage?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

@Pau7 Im not naturally sensitive


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> @_Pau7_ Im not naturally sensitive


Everyone deals with difficult emotions from time to time, especially when the issue is with family. Sensitive people don't have stronger emotions, per se, they just have emotional reactions more easily.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, this is has been a thrilling discussion.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> Everyone has a bias, hang me by a rope.


You just ignored other people by pretending that it's okay to accept your behavioral flaws. You're following your daddy's footsteps, do you realize that?

When you give idiots the ability to categorize others, they end up being prejudiced assholes. This is why you don't give little children loaded AK-47s or MBTI. If you're going to have a temper tantrum, deal with it on your own. *Godwin's Law alert!!!* Don't be a Hitler and blame it on innocent people.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

@dalton.thompson I don't think I want kids


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

U guys can't tell I just have a crude sense of humor lol


----------

